# Sloganize your name!



## BigCutieSasha (May 1, 2007)

Go to this page and type in just your first name and check out what your slogan is. Don't cheat! Post what you got on your first try! 

Sasha- I like the Sasha so much, I bought the company!! 

HAHA.... Oh I love this page.

http://www.thesurrealist.co.uk/slogan.cgi


----------



## AnnMarie (May 1, 2007)

*Does the Hard Annmarie, So You Don't Have To.*


:blink:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 1, 2007)

Keep That Rick Complexion.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 1, 2007)

I love my slogan - 

*MAKE IT A SANDIE NIGHT!!*


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 1, 2007)

Bernadette Makes Everything Better.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 1, 2007)

Dude, You're Getting a Steve!


----------



## Wild Zero (May 1, 2007)

Ribbed For Her Wild Zero.


----------



## PhillyFA (May 1, 2007)

And all because the ladies love Edward.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 1, 2007)

"Nobody better lay a finger on my Kara!"


Teehee! I LIKE that one!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 1, 2007)

HAHA.... some of these I love. Some dont make much sence. So if yours doesnt, go ahead and click it again.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 1, 2007)

Just in Time For Justin!

Badass.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 1, 2007)

Okay, since I think I fell soundly in the "doesn't make any sense" category round one, I did it one more time. 

This one I keep: 

*Unzip an Annmarie.*


----------



## FreeThinker (May 1, 2007)

"Naughty, but FreeThinker."


_Wot da...?_


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

Mine couldnt be more perfect:

"Wouldn't You Rather Be Soverysoft?"


----------



## eightyseven (May 1, 2007)

"More Ben Please"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 1, 2007)

You'll Never Put A Better Bit Of Ginny On Your Knife.

UM...I don't know whether to make a serial killer joke, or a "spreading me" joke. :huh:

ETA: The second time I tried it, I got "The Cream of Ginny." Guess that answers which way the first one should be read. 

ETA: Had to try it one more time - this thing is addictive. This is my favorite, though:

See the face you love light up with Ginny. 

Awww.


----------



## mango (May 1, 2007)

*Tonight, Let It Be Mango.


Happiness is a Cigar called Jay.


 *


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 1, 2007)

Ok so I had to do it again.... and I love this one. Gotta lotta Sasha. Hehe.. it's so true.


----------



## kerrypop (May 1, 2007)

hahahah mine is:

Make room for the kerry!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 1, 2007)

*"Making Elizabeth Taste Better."*


yeah, baby!


----------



## Janet (May 1, 2007)

Ok, mine are just *lewd*!:blush: 

The first one:

That's Handy, Harry! Stick It In The Janet.

 

The second one:

Do you eat the Janet last?


(And I'm scared to try again.)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 1, 2007)

Janet said:


> Ok, mine are just *lewd*!:blush:
> 
> The first one:
> 
> ...



HAHA! Oh I love those!


----------



## Friday (May 1, 2007)

'There's no wrong way to eat a Sandi'

I kid you not. My husband is laughing his ass off.:happy:


----------



## Skaster (May 1, 2007)

I'm happy with my first shot  


_The Too Good to Hurry Skaster._


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 1, 2007)

Using my screen name
The Dirt says Hot, The Label says Daddyoh.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 1, 2007)

If You Want To Get Ahead, Get A Katy. 

Using my Ruby nick - Have a Break. Have a Ruby.


----------



## Red (May 1, 2007)

Go On, Get Your Lorna Out.  











Ok!


----------



## Red (May 1, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> If You Want To Get Ahead, Get A Katy.
> 
> Using my Ruby nick - Have a Break. Have a Ruby.








Heheheheheh, I like your one better!


----------



## This1Yankee (May 1, 2007)

*Absolut Megan.*


If you know me at all in real life, you understand why this is SO fitting.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 1, 2007)

it got addictive ok, I used three names, proper bo I tell thee  

Fresh from the Captain's Tom.

Good Honest Thomas Since 1896.
(should be 1986)

There Ain't No Party Like A Lastminute Party.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 1, 2007)

Mama Mia, That'sa One Spicy Shannon


----------



## Paw Paw (May 1, 2007)

"Designed for Paw Paw, Engineered to Last."

What ever it is, I want it!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Aliena (May 1, 2007)

I did it twice! 

First:
A Dee will save your soul. 

Second:
At 29p a Dee, it's not a stress on your pocket!


----------



## Aliena (May 1, 2007)

I had to do one for the WubbyTubby.

It reads:


Smart. Beautiful. WubbyTubby.


----------



## thisgirl (May 1, 2007)

Melli - Avez-Vous Un Melli?


----------



## Ample Pie (May 1, 2007)

Using my real name:

Don't Live a Little, Live a Rebecca.

And my board name:

Take Two Bottles into the Rebecca?

also, regarding that last one: please no glass containers or flash photography in the Rebecca. Thank you.


----------



## swordchick (May 1, 2007)

The Lakesha Bars are on me!


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

"Maybe She's Born With It, Maybe It's Tina Loves Eric." :wubu: 

Uh, and this... "I Wish I Were a Tina Weiner." I have no idea what this means.


----------



## swordchick (May 1, 2007)

The second time:
I Can't Believe I Ate The Whole Lakesha!


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

Ha!! That's a good one! So is Friday's. I'm sure Mr. Friday prolly has his mouth too full to laugh, though...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

_A Green Eyed Fairy A Day Helps You Work, Rest and Play_


_The Real Smell of Caroline_


----------



## Paw Paw (May 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> _A Green Eyed Fairy A Day Helps You Work, Rest and Play_
> 
> 
> _The Real Smell of Caroline_



Hehehehe

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Hehehehe
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.





LOL- and this right after I was a little traumatized by that last one- I'm STILL not quite sure what to make of it


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2007)

Gotta love em!

How Many Licks Does it Take to Get to the Center of a Zandoz?

Tense, Nervous, Zandoz?

The Real Smell of Zandoz.

Because Zandoz is Complicated Enough.

Zandoz-Lickin' Good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

^^^^Gawd, now I'm jealous of your "Zandoz licking good"


----------



## HugKiss (May 1, 2007)

*Ribbed For Her Kathie .*


or
*Just for the Taste of HugKiss.*


This was fun!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 1, 2007)

*You'll Look a Little Lovelier Each Day with Fabulous Pink HDangel.

or

HDangel Born and Bred.

or

lololol this one takes all

I Wish I Were a HDangel Weiner. *


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 1, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Using my Ruby nick - Have a Break. Have a Ruby.




This works very well if you have ever been to a McMenamins bar. They have a pink beer and call it the Ruby. Both ways, its very nice and fitting.


----------



## Carrie (May 1, 2007)

It Does Exactly What It Says On The Carrie.



(It also puts the lotion in the basket).


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^^Gawd, now I'm jealous of your "Zandoz licking good"




LOL

Get Back Your 'Ooo' With Zandoz.

The Loudest Noise Comes From The Electric Zandoz.


----------



## jamie (May 1, 2007)

Where Jamie Is A Pleasure.

eta: the next ones made me giggle so much I had to share 0

Yo quiero Jamie

Welcome to Jamie Country (ah if only I ruled the world)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 1, 2007)

Be Young, Have Fun, Drink Rick


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 1, 2007)

Kids Go For Lilly


----------



## stan_der_man (May 1, 2007)

This is what I got...


----------



## Leesa (May 1, 2007)

Please do not squeeze the Leesa!


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2007)

*Did Somebody Say Blackjack?* 


*Strong and Beautiful, Just Like Blackjack.*
_Imagine if I was either?_

*Just One Blackjack - Give It To Me!

Come See the Softer Side of Blackjack.*
_SO using this one next time I show my ass in a thread._

*The Cream of Blackjack.*

*Only Blackjack Can Prevent Forest Fires.*
_I have to wonder if the above two are related._

*When It Absolutely, Positively Has To Be Blackjack Overnight.

Have You Forgotten How Good Blackjack Tastes?

Puts the Blackjack in Britain.

Happiness is Blackjack-Shaped.

I Scream, You Scream, We All Scream for Blackjack.

What Can Blackjack Do For You?*

Last one:

*Do The Blackjack.*
_YES. Please._

Oh man, this is way too much fun.


----------



## rainyday (May 1, 2007)

Rainy. Ask the man who owns one.

[SIZE=-1]At 60 miles per hour, the only sound you hear is the ticking of the rainy.[/SIZE]









[SIZE=-2](I cheated and sloganized on my own with two old famous ones. )
[/SIZE]


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 1, 2007)

It's a beautiful Lady Bella. :blush:


----------



## LJ Rock (May 1, 2007)

Go On, Get Your Lj Rock Out. 

Is It Live, Or Is It Lj Rock? 

My Goodness, My Lj Rock!


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 1, 2007)

LOL - these are fun. Here are the first 3 that came up for me:


Pure ValentineBBW

Go on, Get your own ValentineBBW Out

and finally

Tell them about the Becky, Mummy


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 1, 2007)

"3-IN-1 Protection for your Patrick!"

I feel like a condom commercial!!

Also, "Welcome to sweetnnekked country" or "I bet he drinks sweetnnekked" and "Good to the last sweetnnekked"

I could do this all day but...


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 1, 2007)

Get the Cindy out!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 1, 2007)

"Strong and Beautiful, Just Like Ashmamma"


----------



## Butterbelly (May 1, 2007)

Nobody does it like Butterbelly.

Good Rachel has Danish written all over it.


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

Mmmmm... Danish. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 1, 2007)

LMFAO


You're in Good Hands with Misty.

151 countries, One Misty

Don't be vague, Ask for Misty

and my favorite

Get Busy with the Misty..LMFAO


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 1, 2007)

Give the Dog a Sandie.


Ok....


----------



## Ash (May 1, 2007)

*Stimulation for Body and Ashley*

^Awesome.

ETA: *Exceedingly Good Ashley* and *Come See the Softer Side of Ashley*

Haha. I can't stop!

*Gives A Meal Ashley-Appeal*

*Taste the Ashley*

*Any Time, Any Place, Ashley*


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Give the Dog a Sandie.
> 
> 
> Ok....



Sandie, push that button again, girl! That one does not reflect the wonderfulness that is you.


----------



## Ash (May 1, 2007)

Another:

*Don't You Just Love Being In Ashley?*


----------



## tonynyc (May 1, 2007)

*Happiness is a Cigar Called Anthony *

Now that make an interesting sponsor for the "Family Guy" cartoon.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 1, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Another:
> 
> *Don't You Just Love Being In Ashley?*



LMFAO...Best one yet I think.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 1, 2007)

I didnt do my screen name. 

When You've Got Bigsexy, Flaunt It.


----------



## Scott M (May 1, 2007)

Top breeders recommend Scott.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 1, 2007)

Whatever you're into, you are into Terri.


----------



## MissStacie (May 1, 2007)

"Wherever there's a Snack Gap, Stacie Fits"

or....better...

Wow! I could have had a Stacie!"

funny stuff..

still giggling..


Stacie


----------



## GWARrior (May 1, 2007)

They're Yummy For Your Nita.

Good To The Last Nita.

Mild Green Nita Liquid.


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2007)

Race for the swamptoad.

You'll Never Put A Better Bit Of swamptoad On Your Knife. (huh?)


----------



## Isa (May 2, 2007)

Every Kiss Begins With Isa.


I like it!


----------



## Canonista (May 2, 2007)

"Is it live, or is it Dennis?"

"Because So Much Is Riding On Your Canonista."

Just out of curiosity, I threw in "Hot Donkey Sex" and it gave me.....

*Come See the Softer Side of Hot Donkey Sex.*


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2007)

There's First Love, and There's Fatandproud Love.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2007)

Don't Leave Home Without Fatandproud.

Fatandproud - The Freshmaker!

Only a Fool Breaks the Fatandproud.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2007)

LMAO omg

Fatandproud with the Less Fattening Centres.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 2, 2007)

A Finger of BlueeyedBanshee is Just Enough to Give Your Kids a Treat.


I don't wanna know...I don't wanna think about it.:shocked:


----------



## PhillyFA (May 2, 2007)

I didn't do my screenname...so I did it 3 times & got the following:

Have PhillyFA your way

This is the age of the PhillyFA

and my personal favorite out of all I did...

The Loudest Noise Comes From The Electric Phillyfa.

Although now that I think about it, what noise are they exactly talking about???


----------



## sobie18 (May 2, 2007)

You don't like acting your age? Sobie18 and go party!

Yee-haw!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2007)

This looks like real fun... I'll try:

*Lightening the Timberwolf. :blink:

* *Just Like Timberwolf Used To Make. 
*
*Let Your Fingers Do the Walking Through the Timberwolf. :blush:
*
*The Ultimate Timberwolf Machine. :huh:
*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2007)

There was a link to a movie-quotes generator... I couldn't resist...

*When there's no more room in hell, the Timberwolf will walk the earth.


ETA: Oops, have missed the other thread... (sorry, Zan! :blush
*


----------



## Paw Paw (May 2, 2007)

Today it says:

A Taste For Paw Paw.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 2, 2007)

This friggin' site knows me!?

"Have a Matt and smile."


----------



## DeniseW (May 2, 2007)

You're Never Alone With A Denise

True, very true...lol


----------



## DeniseW (May 2, 2007)

I did my husband....lol, he'll love this one

Life Should Taste As Good As Butch....

hell yeah!!!


----------



## Love.Metal (May 2, 2007)

LMAO...I just kept pushing that button!
My favs were:

-Gonna be awhile? Grab a Sarah!

-With a name like Sarah, it has to be good!!

-Happiness is Sarah-shaped

-The Dirt says hot, the label says Sarah (?)

Than I figured I'd do my SN, and I got:

-I feel like Love_Metal tonight

-Feel the Love-Metal

-Whatever you're into, get into Love_Metal (oh-so dirty!)

Haha...wow. Did anybody stick with me for all that?


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 2, 2007)

Do you have the mottie inside?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 2, 2007)

It's A Bit Of An Ella Bella.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 2, 2007)

How Many Licks Does it Take to Get to the Center of an Ella Bella?


----------



## James (May 2, 2007)

A Day Without James is Like a Day Without Sunshine...

apparently?


----------



## Waxwing (May 2, 2007)

*All You Add Is Robin.*

*Look For The Waxwing Label.*


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 2, 2007)

I just LOVE mine!! I think I'll make it into a siggy!:wubu: 

*Mama Mia, That'sa One Spicy Pickle!*


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 2, 2007)

*"We don't make a lot of Jay you buy, we make a lot of Jay you buy better."*


----------



## Brenda (May 2, 2007)

Brenda: The other white meat.

Says it all.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 2, 2007)

I got this:

*Wayne Saves Your Soul.*

:bow:


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 2, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Brenda: The other white meat.



Mine was: 

But I'd Rather Have a Bowl of Brenda.

 
Lol!
Brenda


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 2, 2007)

I just tried it again and got this:

*Why Have Cotton When You Can Have Wayne?*


----------



## BBWTexan (May 3, 2007)

I'm really not sure what to make of this one:

*Sweet as the Moment When the Jennifer Went "Pop"*


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

'men can't help acting on manda'


:huh:


----------



## vaikman (May 3, 2007)

here´s mine lol:

Chocolate Tom Since 1911.

Nothing Works Better Than a Tom.

Melts In Your Tom, Not In Your Hand.

Smart. Beautiful. Tom.

Probably The Best Tom In The World.

There's no Wrong Way to Eat a Tom.

More Tom Please.


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2007)

Matt- My middle finger won't go down; how do I wave? And this is how I'm supposed to teach kids how to behave?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 3, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Matt- My middle finger won't go down; how do I wave? And this is how I'm supposed to teach kids how to behave?



?? Did you go to the site and get a slogan with your name Matt?


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2007)

Nope, why?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 3, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Nope, why?



Thats what everyone on here has been doing  Thats why I started the thread. its fun!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 3, 2007)

*When It Absolutely, Positively Has To Be Joy Overnight.*


*The Incredible, Edible Joy.

Obey Your Joy.

Dude, You're Getting a Joy!

Give That Man A Joy.*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

"Have you forgotten how good Kim tastes?" :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

For ((((((((((((((((((((wubu: George :wubu: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))

"Moms like you choose George"


----------



## swamptoad (May 3, 2007)

The Cream of Swamptoad.  

Only Swamptoad Can Prevent Forest Fires. :bow: 

I Wish I Were a Swamptoad Weiner. :huh: 

The Curiously Strong Swamptoad. :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2007)

Get Ella or Get Out.

and

When you've got Ella, flaunt it. (liked this one)

and

Ella unscripted.

then I tried my on-line name:



Have a break, Have a Punkin!


Yo Quiero Punkin?

You too can have a Punkin like mine.

I stopped there - too many of them were just plain ridiculous!

 Punkin


----------



## jimmi (May 4, 2007)

If You Like A Lot Of Jimmi On Your Biscuit, Join Our Club! :eat2:


----------



## mimosa (May 4, 2007)

oKay, mine was loco

"A Finger of Mimi is Just Enough to Give Your Kids a Treat.":doh: 

The second time....

"Only Mimi Has The Answer".:bow:

With Mimosa I got...

"Things Go Better with Mimosa."

"I Can't Believe I Ate The Whole Mimosa"


----------



## Candide (May 4, 2007)

A Candide for all ages

Nobody does it like Candide

What can Candide do for you? (lol, the anthem of a submissive)


----------



## biggie (May 4, 2007)

_Little. Yellow. Different. Eric._ :blink: 

_ Make Someone Happy with an Eric._  

_Strong Enough for a Man, Made for an Eric. _  

_Nothing Sucks Like An Eric._ ....HEY!!!!


However, Tina did much better:


_Think Once, Think Twice, Think Tina. _ :wubu: 

_I Liked The Tina So Much, I Bought The Company! _ :smitten: 

_I Can't Believe I Ate The Whole Tina. _ :eat2: 

_He Who Thinks Tina Drinks Tina._  

_ Just Do Tina. _  

_The Joy of Tina._ :wubu: 

_ All You Need is a Tina and a Dream _ :smitten:


----------



## Tina (May 4, 2007)

See, that thing obviously doesn't know you like I do, darling. They did know what they were talking about with the second one, though. 

Please feel free to follow any of the directions regarding mine, dear. 

Now I came up with these for you:

You Can't Top an Eric. (true!)

Eric Unscripted. (so, what else is new?  )

Leggo my Eric! (heh! you bet'cher britches!)

Sweet as the Moment When the Eric Went "Pop" (*snort* no comment  )

I Feel Like Eric Tonight. (truer words were never spoken :wubu: )

You'll Look a Little Lovelier Each Day with Fabulous Pink Eric. (heeeee! takes on a whole new meaning, when run through the Quebecois filter...  )

The Ultimate Eric Machine. (oh yeah, baby :kiss2: )


----------



## TCUBOB (May 4, 2007)

My Doctor Says Bob (that's one that could be good or bad....)

Bob-Lickin' Good (I can't find any problems with that!)

Bob


----------



## JMCGB (May 4, 2007)

Jake--- Silly rabbit, Jake is for kids. Gotta love that one, haha.


----------



## GunnerFA (May 5, 2007)

Does the hard George for you.

Is George in you?

We're with the George.

Logic clearly dictates that the needs of the George outweigh the needs of the many.

I feel the need - the need for George! (Top Gun)

You can't handle the George! (A Few Good Men)

With great power comes great George. (Spiderman)

Keep your friends close, but your George closer. (Godfather 2)

The power of George compels you. (The Excorcist)

George, for lack of a better word, is good. (Wall Street)

I find your lack of George disturbing. (Star Wars IV)


----------

